# Low oil



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

How much do you put in?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

How are you compensating for the oil that remains in the oil filter......they never fully empty?

Rob


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

Jacque8080 said:


> How much do you put in?


4.25 quarts. 



Robby said:


> How are you compensating for the oil that remains in the oil filter......they never fully empty?
> 
> Rob


I know they don't, but I don't think they hold an entire quart either, you know?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Did you check the dipstick levels before and after the oil change?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

What oil are you using?


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

ProDigit said:


> Did you check the dipstick levels before and after the oil change?


Yeah. After the change 4.25qt. reads halfway up the hashed area. 



cyclewild said:


> What oil are you using?


Mobil 1


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

What was the oil level ​_before _the oil change?​


Zyrian said:


> Yeah. After the change 4.25qt. reads halfway up the hashed area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

neile300c said:


> What was the oil level ​_before _the oil change?​
> 
> 
> Zyrian said:
> ...


A bit under the hashed area.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If the filter holds a half quart, and you are a little low (which is usually a half to full quart), that sounds about right


Zyrian said:


> A bit under the hashed area.


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

neile300c said:


> If the filter holds a half quart, and you are a little low (which is usually a half to full quart), that sounds about right
> 
> 
> Zyrian said:
> ...


So a little bit of oil loss is par for the course?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Zyrian said:


> So a little bit of oil loss is par for the course?



Sorry, not what I meant. I would say no, that's not normal. Are you using 5w30?


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

neile300c said:


> Zyrian said:
> 
> 
> > So a little bit of oil loss is par for the course?
> ...


Yes


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I wouldn't consider less than 1 quart of oil every 7k miles excessive ... and I've noticed that when using synthetic oil, the "loss" of oil is slightly greater than conventional oil. Either way, I'd consider that engine as not using oil. I've had to top off my Volt with 1/2 a quart numerous times over the life of the car, but it's listed as only holding approximately 3.7 to begin with. I don't recall how large the hashed area is on a Cruze dipstick ... but if I recall, I read somewhere that if the oil is at the bottom edge of the hashed area, you could add a full quart to take it to the top edge of the hashed area. I could be mistaken though


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

spaycace said:


> I wouldn't consider less than 1 quart of oil every 7k miles excessive ... and I've noticed that when using synthetic oil, the "loss" of oil is slightly greater than conventional oil. Either way, I'd consider that engine as not using oil. I've had to top off my Volt with 1/2 a quart numerous times over the life of the car, but it's listed as only holding approximately 3.7 to begin with. I don't recall how large the hashed area is on a Cruze dipstick ... but if I recall, I read somewhere that if the oil is at the bottom edge of the hashed area, you could add a full quart to take it to the top edge of the hashed area. I could be mistaken though


Yeah. The oil capacity is listed even on the Cruze as 4.25, and that only brings it halfway up the hashed area. 

I know all engines to an extent consume some amount of oil (usually an inconsequential amount), I just wasn't super clear on how much this one does.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zyrian said:


> Yeah. The oil capacity is listed even on the Cruze as 4.25, and that only brings it halfway up the hashed area.
> 
> I know all engines to an extent consume some amount of oil (usually an inconsequential amount), I just wasn't super clear on how much this one does.


My Gen 2 doesn't seem to use anything on the dipstick between 7500+ mi oil changes. Every engine may be slightly different, but I wonder if this may result in some of the piston issues we've seen with the Gen 2 engines. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Zyrian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. The oil capacity is listed even on the Cruze as 4.25, and that only brings it halfway up the hashed area.
> ...


I hope not.


----------

